# Soda, Pop, Cola, Coke



## *Cowgirl*

Generally, in the US people from the north call it pop, those in the south call it coke, others will call it cola or soda. What do you call it?

Please tell what you voted for and where you're from.


----------



## mamita linda

*Cowgirl* said:
			
		

> Generally, in the US people from the north call it pop, those in the south call it coke, others will call it cola or soda. What do you call it?
> 
> Please tell what you voted for and where you're from.


I call it soda. I live in Columbus, OH now but grew up on the West Coast. Everyone out there calls it soda. As I tell my friends here in the Midwest... Soda is something you drink & pop is a sound!!!


----------



## cirrus

In the north of England we generally call fizzy drinks pop too.


----------



## zebedee

For me, and for a large percentage of Brits, cola/Coke is just one particular flavour of fizzy drink/fizzy pop. (Others can be fizzy orange or fizzy lemon etc.)

When I hear the word _soda _I think of either baking powder or fizzy water with no added flavour to it.


----------



## cuchuflete

*Cowgirl* said:
			
		

> Generally, in the US people from the north call it pop, those in the south call it coke, others will call it cola or soda. What do you call it?
> 
> Please tell what you voted for and where you're from.


The north of where? North of Philadelphia, on the East Coast of the U.S., you are not likely to hear pop unless it's kids with poppy seaweed or a balloon under foot.

I've never heard anyone use 'cola' to describe cherry soda, or root beer, or Moxie, or ginger ale or anything but cola. And I have trouble imagining my southern friends calling Pepsi 'coke'.

For a start, I think you need to define "it". [in the US people from the north call* it* pop]

You've left off soda pop, which was frequently heard in the northeastern U.S. not so many years ago.


----------



## Alundra

I call it Coca-Cola o Pepsi.  And the most of people that I know call it like this too.

Alundra.


----------



## blancalaw

Any carbonated sweet refreshment is Pop in Michigan.  If you say soda, we think you are from the south, especially if you have an accent.  Soda is also carbonated water.  I don't know why we call it pop, when non of the bottles are labeled that way.  Instead, they are labeled soft drink.


----------



## BasedowLives

I go to a midwestern university, and people that were born here call it Pop.  It's funny though because of the size of the school there are students from all over the country, some do call it soda and coke.

FACT:  if you order a coke here, you will get exactly that!  it only makes sense.


----------



## la reine victoria

In the UK, a popular drink is Bacardi & Coke.  If you were to ask for a Bacardi & Pop you would get some funny looks.

I often enjoy a Blackcurrant & Soda, a soft drink of blackcurrant cordial topped up with soda water, with lots of ice.

Soda water isn't like ordinary carbonated water.  I believe it has baking soda added to it since some people drink it as an indigestion remedy.

Oh the buzzin' of the bees
And the cigarette trees,
The soda water fountain,
Where the lemonade springs
And the blue bird sings
In the big rock candy mountain.

Just remembering Burl Ives.

LRV


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Since I've lived in New York City for most of my life I've always said Coke to refer to the dark bubbly soft drink but after moving to Dewitt in Upstate New York almost everyone says soda or Pepsi.


----------



## BasedowLives

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> In the UK, a popular drink is Bacardi & Coke.  If you were to ask for a Bacardi & Pop you would get some funny looks.



well yeah it's bacardi and coke here as well.

what this is about is the general term for "soda" or "pop".  and in some areas of the US, they refer to pop as a coke, even if it's not a Coke.

A:  hey, can i get a coke?
B:  sure, what kind?
A:  Mountain Dew


----------



## irisheyes0583

I'm from Philly and I say soda! 

With regards to the whole "Coke" things, I have friends from the deep south (read: Alabama & below) that say Coke for everything: root beer, orange soda, etc... don't ask me how they figure out what exactly they want to drink!


----------



## GenJen54

irisheyes0583 said:
			
		

> With regards to the whole "Coke" things, I have friends from the deep south (read: Alabama & below) that say Coke for everything: root beer, orange soda, etc... don't ask me how they figure out what exactly they want to drink!



This is a commonality across the South.  Unless we intend to refer to a specific brand or flavor of soda pop,  we tend to use "Coke" as a generic term to mean soft drink.

_*Husband*: Hey, hon.  I'm going to the store.  Do we need any cokes?_ _*
Me*_: _Yea.  I need some Jones' Sugar-free Black Cherry Soda_. 



			
				cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I've never heard anyone use 'cola' to describe cherry soda, or root beer, or Moxie, or ginger ale or anything but cola. And I have trouble imagining my southern friends calling Pepsi 'coke'.



1.  The Coca-Cola company was founded in Atlanta, Ga. and its headquarters remains there, so I'd imagine this accounts for the ubiquitous use of "coke" in the southern states.

While the soft drink now known as Pepsi was also created in the South (North Carolina), its current headquarters are in upstate New York.

2.  Ain't he'erd of Moxie round these parts.  I've got a friend, however, a native New Hampshirite, who swears by the stuff.


----------



## cuchuflete

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> While the soft drink now known as Pepsi was also created in the South (North Carolina), its current headquarters are in upstatePurchase New York. which is not upstate.
> 
> 2. Ain't he'erd of Moxie round these parts. I've got a friend, however, a native New Hampshirite, who swears by the stuff.


 Moxie has a taste that is beyond words....something like very dusty root beer.


----------



## clover_rox22

In Ontario all I've ever heard is pop unless you are talking about a specific drink like Pepsi, Coca-Cola, or Sprite.


----------



## instantREILLY

I'm from upstate New York, and we have always called it "soda".  But I'm half-Canadian, and my friends and relatives in Ontario have always said "pop".  That's just for any softdrink in general.

When speaking specifically of cola, everyone I've ever encountered from any country has always used the brand name (i.e. Coke, Pepsi...).  Ordering cola at a restaurant is always an awkward, unsure moment:

Waiter: What will you have to drink?
Me: (hesitant) Pepsi?
Waiter: (even more hesitant) Coke?
Me: Thank you.


----------



## Edwin

I always called "it" a *cold drink*.  I was born and bred in the South (South Carolina, Georgia, Florida, Texas). So I guess that's where I picked it up.  Of course, if you want to be specific you say, "Coke, Pepsi, 7 Up, Sprite, Nehi Orange, RC Cola, Dr Pepper, etc...". ---more commonly nowadays I might ask for a decaffeinated diet coke.


----------



## jacinta

It's soda here.  A Coke is a Coke and a Pepsi is Pepsi and Fanta is Fanta and Moutain Dew is.....They are all sodas.


----------



## Laia

Hi,

here in Spain we say "Coca-cola", but when I've been in the UK, I've always asked for a "coke"...

So... what I must vote? "None of the above" or "Coke"?


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Ni Soda, ni Pop, ni Cola, ni Coke... una Coca-Cola...  If I have to ask for it in English I would say "Coke".

¿No os habeís dado cuenta de que hay gente que dice "coacola"...  ?

Mei


----------



## panjandrum

My answer would depend entirely on what you are asking about.
As you don't say, I can't answer the poll question.
Although I wouldn't expect to hear all of these words used routinely around here, each means something different - there is no confusion.

Soda = soda water = fizzy water, nothing added - the sort of stuff that costs a fortune in a shaped glass bottle, or about a tenth of the price in "own brand".

Pop = a sweet fizzy flavoured drink excluding those mentioned below.  This would typically be called lemonade here, whatever the actual flavour.

Cola = Coke equivalent made by someone other than Coca-Cola.

Coke = Coca-Cola, only.

Now, if you tell me what "it" is in your question, I can tick a box in the poll


----------



## whatonearth

Are you talking specifically about Coca Cola/Coke, or just drinks in general? 

I'd usually called them fizzy drinks, if I'm talking about them in general. I know some people who call them 'pop' or 'fizzy pop', but for some reason I find those phrases kinda 'naff' for some reason...not sure why...


----------



## *Cowgirl*

"It" is coca cola, pepsi, sprite,whatever.... carbonated beverages.

In the south US it's all "coke"


----------



## JazzByChas

I've grown up all over including the south, the SouthWest, the Atlantic Coast (D.C.) and i've even been in England (I was a military brat)

I agree with GenJen that the ubiquitous use of "coke" for a carbonated beverage was greatly influenced by the Coca Cola company, in Atlanta.

I've heard all the terms mentioned, including soda pop. I guess since I spent most of my time growing up in the southwest as a kid, I called it a 'soda.' 

Of course, now that I am an adult, I just call it by whatever brand name it goes by, e.g. "Coke", "Pepsi", "Mountain Dew" etc.

As a side note, there are usually multiple brands of the particular flavor of ... carbonated beverage, so I, for example, like "IBC Root Beer" and "Vernor's Ginger Ale." Some things are just high quality, and can't compare to others. 

::: up-turned nose :::

"Schweppe's Bitter Lemon" is another favorite of mine, even by itself! (I feature tart things..)  

So, I say, call it what you will, but don't give me a Coke when I prefer a Pepsi...


----------



## GenJen54

*Mod Note:   *To clarify Cowgirl's original post, she is not asking what you call the actual product with the brand name "Coca-Cola," but what you call _soft drinks_ in general your part of the world and/or country. 

In the US, there are many different regional variants for the word, and one's choice of the word is an indicator of which part of the country someone comes from. Some people actually do use the word "Coke" to refer to any brand of soft drink, even though that soft drink may not be manufactured by the Coca-Cola company.


----------



## asm

In northen Mexico they call it SODA  , this is one of the (many) typical words brought from the US




			
				*Cowgirl* said:
			
		

> Generally, in the US people from the north call it pop, those in the south call it coke, others will call it cola or soda. What do you call it?
> 
> Please tell what you voted for and where you're from.


----------



## fenixpollo

Just North of northern Mexico, most of my friends refer to all dark, sugared, carbonated colas as "Coke."  There's no standard in my part of the country, though, because two-thirds of the people who live here actually grew up somewhere else... so we hear all of the poll options equally.

Just for the record, I prefer Dr. Pepper.


----------



## anangelaway

*Coca* simply is how I used to call it when younger in France as in_ ''Je veux boire un coca!''_ Then Pepsi remained Pepsi. Here my friends sometimes order _''coca dieta''_ for ''Diet Coke'' or ''Diet Pepsi.''


----------



## Laia

anangelaway said:
			
		

> Here my friends sometimes order _''coca dieta''_ for ''Diet Coke'' or ''Diet Pepsi.''


 
That's amazing... hehe... do you know how "diet coke" is called in Spain?? *Coca-cola light*.

Why? Because someone translated English "diet" to English "light".


----------



## GenJen54

*Friendly Mod Reminder:  *The question pertains to what word is used to describe soft drinks in general, not what you call "Coca-Cola."  Thank you.


----------



## Brioche

In Australia a Coke is a Coke™ , and a Pepsi is a Pepsi™.

They are *soft-drinks*, along with Lemonade, Ginger Beer, Fanta &c.
Some companies make imitation Coke/Pepsi which are marketed as "Bloggs Cola" or the like.

Soft-drinks are not called soda or pop in Australia.

We do have _soda water_ which is just plain, carbonated water.

We say "whisky and soda", or "brandy, lime and soda", but never "soda" by itself.

Apparently _Club Soda_ may have a small amount of salts dissolved in it.


----------



## tvdxer

It's "pop" in Minnesota.  Of course, people would know what you're refering to if you said "soda", but "pop" is the most comfortable for us.  "Coke" refers to the Coca-Cola brand.


----------



## gorbatzjov

In Belgium we say Coke (to have a Coca Cola - we don't have much pepsi here) or Fanta, or coca-cola, ... Soda and pop are not used.


----------



## tvdxer

When speaking in English, what generic term do you use for soft drinks?  Is this what most people in your area use?  PLEASE mention where you are native to (state in the U.S., province in Canada, county in UK, etc.) if you are from an English-speaking country.

How about in your native language (if not English)?

Like most Minnesotans, I say "pop".  In Spanish, I like to use "refresco".


----------



## Korena

Most of the people I know here in Florida use "soda" or "coke." I've never heard anyone use "pop" before though! : ) 

-Korena


----------



## Dr. Quizá

I just call them by the brand name. I do the same in Spanish, although some times I use "refresco" too.


----------



## Keikikoka

It's hard to say  

In North Carolina, USA, it is soda, not pop. However, you're more likely to hear the brand name or the phrase "something to drink".

You would hear "I'm going to get something to drink" or "I'm getting a Sprite" before you hear "I'm getting a soda." 

At restaraunts you are probably going to hear or see soft drink.


----------



## maxiogee

In Ireland they are known as "soft drinks".


----------



## timpeac

For me they are fizzy drinks. "Soft drinks" exists but means non-alcoholic so fruit-juice would also be a soft drink. I'm from the south of England.


----------



## captain_rusty

I would say pop - I come from Manchester (England) - for the generic "fizzy drink" term. Coke is a brand name, cola is a generic version of Coke, and soda is what you squirt into whisky from a syphon.


----------



## badgrammar

I'm from Texas and I think we often used the word "coke" to mean any type of soda, as in, we might say "Let's grab a Coke before the game".  And it is understood that you might be order a Coke, a Dr. Pepper, a Mr. Pibb, a Big Red, or any other libation you choose.  You might even opt for an iced tea, but the offer of "Let's get a Coke" really just means: "Let's get something cold to drink".

I guess it's like other items where a brand-name can stands in as a generic name for all similar items "a band-aid, a frigidaire, some scotch tape...).

That said, everybody down South (maybe anywhere) will understand "soda" and won't be too flustered by the occasional use of that peculiar Northern word "Pop".

However when you go to order you beverage, if you say "Coke" that's what you get.  The "Coke-as-a-generic-word-for-soda" buck stops there, and you have to be specific.


----------



## Tatzingo

Hi,

I'm diving straight in as i haven't read many of the previous answers, so i may well be repeating what has already been said.

To me, those terms mean;

Soda = either Soda Water (tasteless) or American Cream Soda (vanilla flavoured?)

Pop = Colloq. for any soft drink/fizzy non-alcoholic drink

Cola = any of the brands of that sweet brown fizzy drink much adored around the world for many generations. (I'm NOT being paid by them!)

Coke = Coca Cola, the drink/brand

Tatz.


----------



## lizzeymac

Hi

I am from New York City, born & bred.  I call it soda.

I don't know anyone from NY or New England under the age of 60 who calls it "pop" unless they are being kitschy.   
My southern friends call it pop or coke - but it seems "coke" can be a Pepsi, 7 Up, Dr. Pepper, Coca Cola, or anything fizzy.

Carbonated water with sodium & baking soda is called "club soda".

Carbonated plain water is called seltzer; you can buy it in plastic bottles just like regular sodas, or you can get it the old fashioned way - delivered weekly in blue glass siphon bottles, the empty bottles are picked up to be refilled.  I think there are only 1 or 2 companies that still do this.  Do they do this anywhere else?

Mineral waters were ridiculously trendy about 5 years ago - it was a  perverse use of good water & liquor. People were drinking Vichy water & Amaretto on the rocks, or Perrier & single malt scotch with a twist.  Ugh!  There will be a lot of NY bartenders in hell.


-


----------



## danielfranco

I voted for "soda", for out here in Texas that's how we say to mean "soft drink", or "carbonated beverage". Then again, Texas is such a large and eclectic state that I don't know for sure if it's only here in Dallas that we say "soda"... Who knows what goes on down in El Paso, or Brownsville?


----------



## houstonreadhead

Well, I was born and raised in Houston and it is coke for any carbonated beverage here.  

Scott


----------



## tvdxer

For some reason, I made another post about this.  Oops!

It's an interesting topic.  There's a very nice map based on a survey of this here: http://www.popvssoda.com/


----------



## maxiogee

houstonreadhead said:
			
		

> Well, I was born and raised in Houston and it is coke for any carbonated beverage here.



Aware that manufacturers usually try to use language their customers us when they are advertising…

Could you, or any of the others who call it "coke", tell me how do Pepsi, and the other manufacturers, refer to the "product field" in their marketing to you. 

Do they say things like "when you feel like a coke, have a Pepsi!"?


----------



## houstonreadhead

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Aware that manufacturers usually try to use language their customers us when they are advertising…
> 
> Could you, or any of the others who call it "coke", tell me how do Pepsi, and the other manufacturers, refer to the "product field" in their marketing to you.
> 
> Do they say things like "when you feel like a coke, have a Pepsi!"?



The term "soft drink" is commonly used to group carbonated drinks in the media and on restaurant menus.  But, I can't imagine anyone saying, "Man I'm thirsty.  I want a soft drink."

In your example, Pepsi would probably say, "When you want refreshment, have a Pepsi!"

Scott


----------



## abrahamisc

Hola.
Here it's "refresco" for all soft drinks and the slang it's "chesco". I know that in the north of México it's soda.

Saludos.


----------



## badgrammar

That map is really interesting!  Yup, in Austin, they're all "cokes" until you step up to the counter....


----------



## gotitadeleche

I am from Fort Worth, Texas, my mom's family is from Dallas, and my father's family is from Waco, and I don't recall hearing anyone say "soda". Coke, or soft drink if you are trying to group the products, is the generic word I am used to hearing. We might say, "Ya wanna Coke or somethin'?" The or something allows for the other brands


----------



## scronyjameson

I'm from Utah and it seems strange to me that people debate this.  Though I never say "Coke" to refer to carbonated beverages in general, I'll usually say "Coke", "Sprite", "Pepsi", etc., but in general I think I use "Soda" and "Pop" about equally, perhaps a bit more on "Pop." They're pretty much in equal use where I'm from.

Edit:

I looked on the map and noticed the two counties that I live in have two opposite tendencies, I guess that may explain the difference.


----------



## danielfranco

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> I am from Fort Worth, Texas, my mom's family is from Dallas, and my father's family is from Waco, and I don't recall hearing anyone say "soda". Coke, or soft drink if you are trying to group the products, is the generic word I am used to hearing. We might say, "Ya wanna Coke or somethin'?" The or something allows for the other brands


I've heard "soda" quite a lot: I guess I've been hanging around out-of-staters unaware!! I've also heard "pop" pretty frequently, can you believe it?
Ah, well, as long as someone hands me a Coke, all is fine in the world...


----------



## ericscot

I love these discussions. In case some of you just picked up the last few messages, I'll re-post that great soda vs. pop vs. coke map done from a research study.

http://www.popvssoda.com/countystats/total-county.html

For what it's worth, I've lived in Virginia, Texas, and Illinois. For a long time, I thought only "country folk" (many of whom are kin, incidentally) from West Virginia said pop. I grew up saying soft drink and sometimes soda. In Texas, as many have said, coke seems to be most common, and my Texan wife still says it. It's funny because there are so many different brands/types, but it's a little like saying Kleenex for tissues or Windex for glass cleaner.

Here in Illinois, most people I know say pop. So now I make SURE I say soda or soft drink.  I also say y'all on purpose because it makes them laugh. When I said soft drink once, a Chicagoan friend said, "Oooh, la-di-da." I guess it sounded pretentious to her, though I'm at a loss for why.

Another note, I've known some North Carolinians to use "Pepsi" generically.


----------



## diegodbs

I don't drink pop/cola/coke/soda etc. I don't like them so If I had to say something I'd just say "he is drinking one of those strange beverages, may I have a beer or a glass of water/wine?" 
Anything to drink but the pop/cola/coke/soda thing.


----------



## Jenniferrrr

In Michigan, it is very similiar to what ericscot said about Chicago... it's a Midwestern thing. Pop is no doubt the more commonly used word. If someone were to ask me for a soda, I would probably laugh and say "Do you mean a pop?"


----------



## emma42

I call any sort of cola "Coke" unless I specifically want a Pepsi (Max please), then I call it a Pepsi Max.

Pop is used in BE to mean any kind of flavoured fizzy drink and, I think, is distinct from cola, which is usually called coke.


----------



## Little_Me

In Poland we say Cola if we want this particular kind of drink (e.g. "What would you like to drink? Beer or Cola? - Definitely Cola, thanks"). Rarely, but still from time to time, in pubs or bars we can choose from Coca-Cola or Pepsi (as one kind of drink but two trademarks) so then we have to specify. So generaly, we use Cola, 'cause in our language there is no other word for such kind of drink


----------



## aragorn

Aussies that I know call it 'soft-drink' or sometimes 'a softie'

aragorn


----------



## Random1

I'm from upstate New York (Rochester area) and most people call it soda, although a few people call it pop. No one says coke unles they want coca-cola. Never really heard anyone around hear say they want a cola.


----------



## gato2

¿Solo decimos "Coca-Cola" en España?


----------



## moirag

Surely they´re not the same? Soda and pop may be synonyms and Cola and Coke, too. If that´s the way it was intended, it didn´t appear so.


----------



## Joelline

In Southwestern Pennsylvania (USA), almost all soft drinks are generically called "*pop*." 

I once had a horrendous experience in Madison, Wisconsin when I ordered a "scotch and soda" and I got a jigger of scotch in some sort of lemon-lime pop! Yuukkkky!


----------



## 3.1416

I think that pop & soda are any flavor, while coke & coca-cola are just for the black liquid that leaves the floor sticky and my teeth rotten.

In mexico Coca-cola is called 'Coca' and 'Pepsi'is called 'Pepsi'
In northern México, soda is for a flavored bubly drink.
In Toronto i had to say Pop so people do not think that i was doing drugs...
not that i wasn't, but, can you imagine a Hot-Dog with a white powder on top?  aint  that disgusting?!
This is my deviated contribution to this forum.


----------



## 3.1416

By the way, in the México tha is not close with the US border a flavored beverage (pop-soda) is called 'refresco' and, if you're going to the store and someone ask you to bring one you usually ask "coca o de sabor?"
"de sabor" means flavored.
Ok, ya me voy a seguir trabajando.


----------



## andychen

Hi, everyone, what do you think of the following?

I’d like a bottle of soda.
I’d like a bottle of pop.

Which one  (doda or pop) is used more often colloquially?

Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## LCyeah

I would say soda. Pop is something I don't hear very often...


----------



## foxfirebrand

Not such a simple question to answer!

Here is a monster thread we generated on this very issue.  Sixty some-odd posts, I believe-- and nothing remotely like a consensus was reached, of course.
.


----------



## Yôn

Pop is what I use... but I have this strange feeling that they always use "soda" in the movies... no matter where the story takes place... .




Jon


----------



## Moogey

If you don't want to read the 60 some-odd posts, some places use "soda" and others use "pop" 

I use "soda".

P.S.- Not to confuse things (more), but some people say "soda pop"

-M


----------



## cufnc

Wouldn't people who use "pop" understand "soda," when it's said, though, since it's the one that's used more? I know that here in Southern California, if someone said "pop," quite a few people would think for a moment before realizing what that person meant.


----------



## Moogey

People understand both, but don't say then both. Usually, they _only_ say one or the other. And also, usually only one is common in a specific area.

Soda pop should be understood instantly everywhere, though. It's just not said that often.

-M


----------



## boardslide315

I agree with cufnc...I recall a few snickers after a girl from ohio said she wanted a "pop." Here in the south it's understandable, but sounds like something from the 20's.


----------



## rsweet

When I hear "pop" I think of the 50s; it sounds dated to me. It may be used in the Southern US though. I think my nephews in Virginia say "pop."


----------



## DavyBCN

rsweet said:
			
		

> When I hear "pop" I think of the 50s; it sounds dated to me. It may be used in the Southern US though. I think my nephews in Virginia say "pop."


 
Pop was commonly used in Wales when I was young - 1950s/60s. I think it is rare anywhere in the UK now.


----------



## GenJen54

For those who don't wish to review this thread in its entirety, I'll re-post the link that ericscot originally posted in #54.  

HERE is a map that shows the regional U.S. uses for the generic word for carbonated beverage.  It more or less confims what posters have been  saying in this thread.


----------



## LV4-26

Now for France

If _soft drinks_ includes fruit juice, well, we call them by their generic name
_Je voudrais un jus d'orange.
Rapporte-moi du jus de pamplemousse
......

_When I was 5 or 6 years old, (that's almost 50 years ago), I seem to remember sodas were called _soda._ But nobody seems to call them that way any longer, except in legal texts maybe.(regulations for cafes, for instance).

Carbonated drinks are called _boissons gazeuses_ but then again, that's only an "official" name. Nobody would dream of asking for _une boisson gazeuse_ in a cafe or something. I think we simply call each of them by their own brand name, whether in a cafe or in everyday conversation.
_Tiens, si on prenait un pack de Schweppes/Orangina/Coca/....._ ?

I voted "none of the above"


----------



## timpeac

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Now for France
> 
> If _soft drinks_ includes fruit juice, well, we call them by their generic name
> _Je voudrais un jus d'orange._
> _Rapporte-moi du jus de pamplemousse_
> _......_
> 
> When I was 5 or 6 years old, (that's almost 50 years ago), I seem to remember sodas were called _soda._ But nobody seems to call them that way any longer, except in legal texts maybe.(regulations for cafes, for instance).
> 
> Carbonated drinks are called _boissons gazeuses_ but then again, that's only an "official" name. Nobody would dream of asking for _une boisson gazeuse_ in a cafe or something. I think we simply call each of them by their own brand name, whether in a cafe or in everyday conversation.
> _Tiens, si on prenait un pack de Schweppes/Orangina/Coca/....._ ?
> 
> I voted "none of the above"


Is not "lemonade" always "diabolos", even when of a different make? It seemed so last time I was in France.


----------



## justjukka

I generally like to sound like a nerd and say 'carbonated beverage'.


----------



## LV4-26

timpeac said:
			
		

> Is not "lemonade" always "diabolos", even when of a different make? It seemed so last time I was in France.


 That's right, I forgot lemonade.
Lemonade is _limonade _in French. We rarely drink limonade alone but we often mix it with syrup of any kind. Hence, as Tim said mint with lemonade would be _un diabolo-menthe_, and so on _diabolo-fraise_, _diabolo-grenadine_.
I don't think the word _diabolo_ is a brand's name*. I'll check that
I think it's like all those mixtures we drink, that have their specific nickname _(monaco, tomate, perroquet, mauresque....)
_______________________
_EDIT : * It is not.


----------



## borhane

I'am from Algeria and I call it soda or Gazouza form the frensh word "boisson gazeuse"=" fizzy drink"


----------



## timpeac

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> That's right, I forgot lemonade.
> Lemonade is _limonade _in French. We rarely drink limonade alone but we often mix it with syrup of any kind. Hence, as Tim said mint with lemonade would be _un diabolo-menthe_, and so on _diabolo-fraise_, _diabolo-grenadine_.
> I don't think the word _diabolo_ is a brand's name*. I'll check that
> I think it's like all those mixtures we drink, that have their specific nickname _(monaco, tomate, perroquet, mauresque....)_
> _________________________
> EDIT : * It is not.


Ah! Thanks - I had assumed "diabolo" was a make. So your drinks are like your cooking - rather than just describing the dish/drink and saying "lemonade and cherry syrup" you have to have a special name "diabolo-cerise" or whatever that sums it all up in one name . Oh well, more vocab to learn...


----------



## LV4-26

timpeac said:
			
		

> Ah! Thanks - I had assumed "diabolo" was a make. So your drinks are like your cooking - rather than just describing the dish/drink and saying "lemonade and cherry syrup" you have to have a special name "diabolo-cerise" or whatever that sums it all up in one name . Oh well, more vocab to learn...


That's right. And never ask for "beer and lemonade and _grenadine_ syrup", ask for _un monaco_, instead. (in case you would be attracted to that kind of beverage, that is ).


----------



## timpeac

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> That's right. And never ask for "beer and lemonade and _grenadine_ syrup", ask for _un monaco_, instead. (in case you would be attracted to that kind of beverage, that is ).


The amusing thing is to just make one up and watch as the waiter tries to pretend they know what a "formaldéhyde" is rather than just ask - "that's the one with the soda water, isn't it?..."


----------



## french4beth

I'm from Connecticut, and most people just say 'soda'.

However, I have a lot of relatives west of Boston, Massachusetts, and was horrified when my uncle asked me if I wanted a glass of *tonic* (pronounced _'tawnik'_).  I thought he meant "_tonic water_", made a face, and said 'no' emphatically (although I have since acquired a taste for gin & tonics and vodka tonics). My mom (a native Massachusetts-er) explained that 'tonic' meant 'soda'.  I changed my mind & drank some soda (pronounced '_so-der_').

More here and here on Boston slang. These sites are _wicked_ good - a couple of real _pissers_.

To hear native Massachusetts accents, check here.


----------



## THE SPANINGLISH

I call it here in my country Mexico coca


----------



## foucrazyfoucrazy

Hello,
In Canada, I say "pop", though I often hear "soft drinks" and occasionally "soda". "Coke", and "cola" are used (as far as I know) only when speaking of that particular type of pop.
~Fou/Crazy


----------



## loladamore

My view:

Pop = any bubbly, sugary drink, synonym of *fizzy drink*
Soda = soda water = carbonated water (but not mineral water from a natural source)
Cola = brown, sugary, fizzy liquid
Coke = short form of brand name, good for cleaning coins and toilets

My reference point is the speech of the North West of England - Greater Manchester-Lancashire.

And my favourite pop (if they still make it) is Dandelion and Burdock.


----------



## Nyarlathotep

In England, *pop* can be used for any fizzy (carbonated) drink. *Soda* is rarely used, and *Cola* and *Coke* are only used for _Coca Cola_.


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Hi!

I've been looking through the pages of WR for some time now, and it seems that there are countless general ways of referring to the oh-so-common sweetened, carbonated soft drink that normally takes the form of Coca Cola, Fanta, Sprite, Mountain Dew, Trina, Dr. Pepper and the like. Apparently Soda is common in Britain and some parts of the US, and pop seems to be mainly a reginal American thing. On the other hands in Britain "fizzy drink" (I'm not sure of this, though) tends to dominate in some areas.

I'm not a native English-speaker, and even though I tend to lean towards AE in my general pronounciation and vocabulary when speaking English, I tend to keep it as "international" as possible.

Therefore, I'd like to hear whether anyone could recommend to me, which word I should use when referring to this kind of drink, i.e. the word that is more common among native speakers of English and also which word will have the widest appeal to the various peoples of the world  I tend to prefer "soda", but mainly because it's closer to the word we use in Danish (sodavand). Please, share your opinions .

Andreas


----------



## Dimcl

Andreas_Jensen said:


> Hi!
> 
> Apparently Soda is common in Britain and some parts of the US, and pop seems to be mainly a reginal American thing.


 
This conclusion surprises the heck out of me! For many years, I and many other Canadians have been referring to it as "pop" and have consistently gotten strange looks in the U.S. when ordering it or referring to it as such. I've only ever heard of it referred to as "soda" in the areas of the U.S. that I've visited. Hence, I always assumed that "pop" was the BE term (and used by us based on our BE background).


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Dimcl said:


> This conclusion surprises the heck out of me! For many years, I and many other Canadians have been referring to it as "pop" and have consistently gotten strange looks in the U.S. when ordering it or referring to it as such. I've only ever heard of it referred to as "soda" in the areas of the U.S. that I've visited. Hence, I always assumed that "pop" was the BE term (and used by us based on our BE background).


 
That's just the conclusion from what I've read. But as I don't have much first hand experience I stand to be corrected. Still, I think that anyone speaking English should understand both, and not give strange looks . But I'm really interesting in hearing what you think that _I_ should say.


----------



## Dimcl

Andreas_Jensen said:


> That's just the conclusion from what I've read. But as I don't have much first hand experience I stand to be corrected. Still, I think that anyone speaking English should understand both, and not give strange looks . But I'm really interesting in hearing what you think that _I_ should say.


 
Well, frankly, I'm not sure that any "recommended" word would be ultimately satisfactory because it depends on where you're going to use it and to whom you are speaking.  I don't choose my words based on what everyone else uses and that's part of why I gave my personal experience.  If you "tend to lean" towards AE", go with that if you're comfortable with it.  I just think that you should do what's most comfortable for you and to heck with going with what you perceive to be the majority.


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Dimcl said:


> Well, frankly, I'm not sure that any "recommended" word would be ultimately satisfactory because it depends on where you're going to use it and to whom you are speaking. I don't choose my words based on what everyone else uses and that's part of why I gave my personal experience. If you "tend to lean" towards AE", go with that if you're comfortable with it. I just think that you should do what's most comfortable for you and to heck with going with what you perceive to be the majority.


 
The thing is just that in AE poeple seem to use quite different words depending on where they are from. I use my English mainly in Europe and mostly with people whose first language isn't English. If I don't get more answers, "soda" will be my choice for the future...


----------



## LaReinita

jacinta said:


> It's soda here. A Coke is a Coke and a Pepsi is Pepsi and Fanta is Fanta and Moutain Dew is.....They are all sodas.


 
Same here!!!  I thought Pop was a "country" or "south" thing.  I wasn't aware that it is used in the North at all.  I live in PA, but I'm from NYC and I've never heard someone use Pop unless they were from the south or "country folk."


----------



## mirx

Well Reinita and Andreas and Dmcl, Please take the time to read the thread.

Dmcl, you are right "*pop*" is indeed very Canadian and the rule throughout the country, and also the norm in Michigan, Minessota and Illinois among other northern states. Some English also call soft drinks "pops".

*Soda* is mainly used in the westcost of the USA and in the midwest.

English tend to call it *fizzy drinks*, and it's a general trend to call'em *cokes* in the southern States in the USA.

Andreas, soda is not popular in England at all, most people said (in this thread) that they find the term very American-ized, some even said that they wouldn't understand immediately if someone asked them for a soda.

Aussies call them by their name, that is, *soft drinks*, and more colloquially -and probably more commonly- *softies*.

Somebody mentioned, "soda pop" which I also think is easily undertood by everyone.

Andreas, I learned American Englsih (from the midwest I suppose), so I call it soda, but when travelling there's no better way than to call the drink by its specific name, a sprite, a coke, a fanta. Since I am so used to saying soda sometimes the word just comes out of my mouth, and I have gotten some strange looks for saying this, this happened 1st in Ireland and then in England.
Cheers.

Ps: There is a map, up on this same thread, that shows the regional tendencies in the USA to call soft drinks one way or another.


----------



## LaReinita

mirx said:


> Well Reinita and Andreas and Dmcl, Please take the time to read the thread.
> 
> quote]
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by this. Obviously, I have read the thread which is why I'm now aware. And when I said "north" I guess I should have specified that I was talking about the Northern US states because I have never been to Canada.


----------



## mirx

LaReinita said:


> mirx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Reinita and Andreas and Dmcl, Please take the time to read the thread.
> 
> quote]
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by this. Obviously, I have read the thread which is why I'm now aware. And when I said "north" I guess I should have specified that I was talking about the Northern US states because I have never been to Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you actually read the thread I suppose you noticed that at least 3 people from Michigan, 2 from Illinois, 1 from Minessotta and one from Winsconsin, said they all called it pop. You ARE aware that those states are in the North (of the USA), aren't you?
> 
> Also some Canadians posted that pop was the most commonly used word for soft drinks.
> 
> Do you know what I mean now?
Click to expand...


----------



## englishman

Dimcl said:


> This conclusion surprises the heck out of me!



It should do - it's totally wrong 



> For many years, I and many other Canadians have been referring to it as "pop" and have consistently gotten strange looks in the U.S. when ordering it or referring to it as such. I've only ever heard of it referred to as "soda" in the areas of the U.S. that I've visited. Hence, I always assumed that "pop" was the BE term (and used by us based on our BE background).


You're right - "pop" is the standard BE term, and I've never heard a native Brit use "soda" to refer to anything but "soda water".


----------



## LaReinita

LaReinita said:


> Same here!!! I *thought* (not think) that Pop was a "country" or "south" thing. I wasn't aware that it is used in the North at all. I live in PA, but I'm from NYC and I've never heard someone use Pop unless they were from the south or "country folk."


 
Please reread this original post of mine. This post stated that I was unaware that it was used in the north!!! . . . Not that I didn't believe it was. I'm still confused why you said this in the first place. I read the thread and how it is used this way in the north which is why I said the above in red.

And YES, I'm aware that those states are in the north . . hence . . my original post!


----------



## LaReinita

mirx said:


> LaReinita said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you actually read the thread I suppose you noticed that at least 3 people from Michigan, 2 from Illinois, 1 from Minnessotta and one from Winsconsin, said they all called it pop. You ARE aware that those states are in the North (of the USA), aren't you?
> 
> Also some Canadians posted that pop was the most commonly used word for soft drinks.
> 
> Also clearly stated in my post . . I've never been to Canada . . and so . . I would never speak about what is said in Canada . . this is why I said this:
> 
> And when I said "north" I guess I should have specified that I was talking about the Northern US states because I have never been to Canada.
> 
> 
> Do you know what I mean now?
Click to expand...


----------



## mirx

I sort of do.


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Sorry for my wrong conclusions...  My thread was moved here from "English Only", so I guess I hadn't read this thread well enough.


----------



## Q-cumber

I never drink any drinks of that kind, so I have no need to call them anyhow.


----------



## HistofEng

In the US, when you say "the north" to refer to a region, people usually think of the northeast.

Ohio, Minnesota, Michigan, Illinois, and Wisconsin are generally thought of as "Midwest."


----------



## LaurentK

Un _Coca_ pour moi, _light_ (diet) de préférence


----------



## goosefrabbas

In Southeastern Louisiana we call it "coke" or "cold drink." Just hearing "pop" or "soda" makes us cringe.


----------



## 6 pies

I'm from Nebraska and I always say "pop".  The majority of people around here say "pop" too although there are some who say "soda", including my brother and sister because they have also lived elsewhere.  Whenever they say "soda" I say "In Nebraska we say pop!!"   (They still say soda...)


----------



## LaReinita

HistofEng said:


> In the US, when you say "the north" to refer to a region, people usually think of the northeast.
> 
> Ohio, Minnesota, Michigan, Illinois, and Wisconsin are generally thought of as "Midwest."


 
This is also VERY TRUE!!!!


----------



## brian

goosefrabbas said:


> In Southeastern Louisiana we call it "coke" or "cold drink." Just hearing "pop" or "soda" makes us cringe.



I'll preface by saying I'm from New Orleans, LA. While I agree that cringing inevitably occurs upon hearing "pop" (less so with "soda"), I will also say that I rarely use "coke" to describe other carbonated beverages, probably because I am a huge fan of rootbeer (Barq's, after all, is New Orleans-based) and I would _never ever_ call rootbeer "coke."

I usually term all carbonated drinks like coke and rootbeer simply "soft drinks."

_Do we need any soft drinks?
Excuse me, on what aisle can I find the soft drinks?_


brian


----------



## elizabeth_b

In Mexico we call it "Coca" which is similar to Coke, or Coca cola. Pepsi is simply Pepsi. In general the soft drinks are called "refrescos" in Mexico City or "refrescos de cola" to refer particulary to Coca Cola or Pepsi. In the Northern states of the countries is more used to say "sodas".


----------



## divisortheory

I think this is a *huge misconception*.  I live in Houston, TX and have been around various other parts of the south.  The reason people call it coke is because they are literally drinking coke.  Not Pepsi, or Dr. Pepper, or anything else.  If someone wants pepsi, rest assured they are going to ask for a Pepsi.  However, coke (the actual drink, Coca-Cola) is extremely prevalent in the south, destroying all other soft drinks in terms of popularity.

That being said, if I'm using a general term, I and everyone else I know say "soft drink".


----------



## fenixpollo

divisortheory said:


> I think this is a *huge misconception*. I live in Houston, TX and have been around various other parts of the south. The reason people call it coke is because they are literally drinking coke.


 If it's a misconception, then it's the Southerners who are propagating it. Just look at some of the responses from the first part of this thread: 





*Cowgirl* said:


> "It" is coca cola, pepsi, sprite,whatever.... carbonated beverages.  In the south US it's all "coke"





GenJen54 said:


> This is a commonality across the South. Unless we intend to refer to a specific brand or flavor of soda pop, we tend to use "Coke" as a generic term to mean soft drink.





irisheyes0583 said:


> IWith regards to the whole "Coke" things, I have friends from the deep south (read: Alabama & below) that say Coke for everything: root beer, orange soda, etc...





badgrammar said:


> I'm from Texas and I think we often used the word "coke" to mean any type of soda, as in, we might say "Let's grab a Coke before the game". And it is understood that you might be order a Coke, a Dr. Pepper, a Mr. Pibb, a Big Red, or any other libation you choose.





houstonreadhead said:


> Well, I was born and raised in Houston and it is coke for any carbonated beverage here.


There are also lots of responses in this thread from Southerners who say that "soft drinks" or another option are common in their area, so if your point is that not all people who live in the southern U.S. say "coke" to refer to all soft drinks, then I agree.  But I think that Southerners are more likely to say "coke" as a generic term than people from any other English-speaking region.


----------



## badgrammar

Is this thread still around ?  There's a link in here somewhere to a map that shows the distribution throughout the US of the use of the various terms that designate sweet, carbonated beverages.  

While I agree with Divisortheory that "soft drink" is a very popular generic term in my old neck of the woods (Texas), the use of the word "coke" in popular speech is much more common.  And it depends on situations.  For example:

In a store: "Where are the soft drinks, please" - yes, absolutely.
To a friend "Let's grab a coke" - yes.
In a store "Where are the cokes, please?" - Ok, but you may be directed to the general soft drinks aisle, or you may be directed to the specific place where you will find Coca-Cola.  Depends.
To a friend "Let's grab a soft drink" - nah, that doesn't sound very Texan to me.

Coca Cola may well the dominate beverage (in its image, if not in total market shares), and that might explain why the word has become generic, much like the brand "QTips" gave it's name to the "cotton swab" or "Band-Aid" to "adhesive bandage strips", and "Kleenex" to disposible paper hankies.  I would certainly argue that in some parts of the US the same phenomenon happened with Coke, which can and is often used to mean any soft drink/pop/cola/carbonated beverage...".

P.S. I just checked out the link to that excellent map, it's really interesting, you can see the number of people using each term (pop, coke, soda) broken down by zip codes...  And YOU can vote there too!  It's called the "Pop vs. Soda" page...


----------



## french_horn_girl_13

I live in Alberta, and almost everyone calls it pop. I have only met a few people who say other words, and they usually say soft drink or soda. But for the most part, people say pop.


----------



## divisortheory

badgrammar said:


> Is this thread still around ? There's a link in here somewhere to a map that shows the distribution throughout the US of the use of the various terms that designate sweet, carbonated beverages.
> 
> While I agree with Divisortheory that "soft drink" is a very popular generic term in my old neck of the woods (Texas), the use of the word "coke" in popular speech is much more common. And it depends on situations. For example:
> 
> In a store: "Where are the soft drinks, please" - yes, absolutely.
> To a friend "Let's grab a coke" - yes.
> In a store "Where are the cokes, please?" - Ok, but you may be directed to the general soft drinks aisle, or you may be directed to the specific place where you will find Coca-Cola. Depends.
> To a friend "Let's grab a soft drink" - nah, that doesn't sound very Texan to me.
> 
> Coca Cola may well the dominate beverage (in its image, if not in total market shares), and that might explain why the word has become generic, much like the brand "QTips" gave it's name to the "cotton swab" or "Band-Aid" to "adhesive bandage strips", and "Kleenex" to disposible paper hankies. I would certainly argue that in some parts of the US the same phenomenon happened with Coke, which can and is often used to mean any soft drink/pop/cola/carbonated beverage...".
> 
> P.S. I just checked out the link to that excellent map, it's really interesting, you can see the number of people using each term (pop, coke, soda) broken down by zip codes... And YOU can vote there too! It's called the "Pop vs. Soda" page...


 
Well, in retrospect I think my point was mainly that you have to be careful what you consider a generic term. For example, here in the South, the following conversation would never happen.

Waiter: Can I get you a coke?
Customer: Sure, I'll have a Dr. Pepper.

However, in the north, the following conversation probably can and does happen.

Waiter: Would you like a pop?
Customer: Sure, I'll have a Dr. Pepper.


The following would also never happen in the South.

Customer: I'll have a coke.
Waiter: Ok, we have Coke, Dr. Pepper, and Pepsi. Which would you like?
Customer: Coke.

However, the following probably can and does happen in other places:

Customer: I'll have a pop.
Waiter: Ok, we have Coke, Dr. Pepper, and Pepsi. Which would you like?


So yes, people in the south do use Coke as a general term, but I still stand by my claim that it is only used as a general term when the speaker already has coke specifically in mind. As such, it can't really be considered "general" in the same sense that "pop" or "soda" is considered general.  Because when people in the South *really* need a general term, they won't say coke.


----------



## Steubler

I'm from Tucson.  I call it "soda", but probably just as commonly I heard "soda-pop".  I heard "cola" only occasionally, and I considered "coke" to be short for Coca-Cola (whether correctly or not).


----------



## badgrammar

I don't agree.  Did you look at the map?  There seem to be a heck of a lot of people in Texas and elsewhere that use "coke" as a general term, without having the Coca Cola brand in mind.  How do you explain peoples' responses to the survey otherewise?  Is Bubba makin' it up?  

In all your examples, people need to distinguish what sort of soft drink they want so they can place an order.  

But there are plenty of situations where you're talking about a general category of drinks, and not a specific brand.

I'm going to the coke machine, you want somehing? (coke machine = vending machine, not just coke)

Whatcha' got in the cooler, Sir?  
Just bait, beer, and cokes officer.

We need to stop at the store and pick up some cokes for the game. What do ya'll want? 


I mean, what can I tell ya', you may not use that term this way, but for all I know, your parents are...  yankees . 




divisortheory said:


> Well, in retrospect I think my point was mainly that you have to be careful what you consider a generic term. For example, here in the South, the following conversation would never happen.
> 
> Waiter: Can I get you a coke?
> Customer: Sure, I'll have a Dr. Pepper.
> 
> However, in the north, the following conversation probably can and does happen.
> 
> Waiter: Would you like a pop?
> Customer: Sure, I'll have a Dr. Pepper.
> 
> 
> The following would also never happen in the South.
> 
> Customer: I'll have a coke.
> Waiter: Ok, we have Coke, Dr. Pepper, and Pepsi. Which would you like?
> Customer: Coke.
> 
> However, the following probably can and does happen in other places:
> 
> Customer: I'll have a pop.
> Waiter: Ok, we have Coke, Dr. Pepper, and Pepsi. Which would you like?
> 
> 
> So yes, people in the south do use Coke as a general term, but I still stand by my claim that it is only used as a general term when the speaker already has coke specifically in mind. As such, it can't really be considered "general" in the same sense that "pop" or "soda" is considered general.  Because when people in the South *really* need a general term, they won't say coke.


----------



## itwangel

Hello Forum, 
I don't know if someone as already wrote it but:
- Coca Cola is the orginal name of Coke in Italy, then there are a lot of other Marks nothing to share with Coca-Cola
- Soda it's something sweet we do not really drink everywhere, but we've Lemonsoda Orangesoda...
- POP ?????

that's all folks!


----------



## divisortheory

badgrammar said:


> I don't agree. Did you look at the map? There seem to be a heck of a lot of people in Texas and elsewhere that use "coke" as a general term, without having the Coca Cola brand in mind. How do you explain peoples' responses to the survey otherewise? Is Bubba makin' it up?
> 
> In all your examples, people need to distinguish what sort of soft drink they want so they can place an order.
> 
> But there are plenty of situations where you're talking about a general category of drinks, and not a specific brand.
> 
> I'm going to the coke machine, you want somehing? (coke machine = vending machine, not just coke)
> 
> Whatcha' got in the cooler, Sir?
> Just bait, beer, and cokes officer.
> 
> We need to stop at the store and pick up some cokes for the game. What do ya'll want?
> 
> 
> I mean, what can I tell ya', you may not use that term this way, but for all I know, your parents are... yankees .


 
I agree with all of this.  My point is that "coke as a general term" is not interchangable with "pop as a general term"


----------



## fenixpollo

divisortheory said:


> or example, here in the South, the following conversation would never happen.
> 
> Waiter: Can I get you a coke?
> Customer: Sure, I'll have a Dr. Pepper.


 When you use the word never, you're setting yourself up for failure.

However, I agre that such a conversation would be _unlikely_, because servers in the South, just like in the other examples you cited, generally wouldn't use the generic "coke".  They also wouldn't ask if you wanted a soft drink, unless that was all that the restaurant served. More than likely, it would sound like this:

Server: Can I get you something to drink?
Customer: Sure. I'll have a Coke.
Server: Is Pepsi OK?
Customer:  Yes.

Servers everywhere are conscious of people's varying tastes and their brand preferences. In addition, this conversation is usually more formal in nature.

On the other hand, the generic "coke" is common in informal situations and in more colloquial speech.  Badgrammar gave you some authentic examples that DO happen in the South -- not always, mind you, but often enough.


----------



## friedfysh

blancalaw said:


> Any carbonated sweet refreshment is Pop in Michigan.  If you say soda, we think you are from the south, especially if you have an accent.  Soda is also carbonated water.  I don't know why we call it pop, when non of the bottles are labeled that way.  Instead, they are labeled soft drink.



The definition of pop is exactly the same in northern England. Soda is soda water. Coke is a coke.


----------



## sokol

In Austria (so, German speaking - not English) it was and is only *Cola *- only recent commercials tend to use more and more 'Coke' and therefore work for the spreading of the name 'Coke' (obviously to mark it as 'Coca Cola', as 'Cola' here is used for any brand of cola).
[And in this case, of course, it would be understood that 'Coke' really is 'Coca Cola' and no Pepsi or some other brand.]

Soda wouldn't work here at all - soda is just soda (= carbonated water).
Pop neither would be understood. (Probably people would think you'd like pop corn if you'd ask for a 'pop'.)


----------



## BAS24

In Tennessee we either use "coke" as a general term for soft drink but it is used very informally.  We cringe at "pop" and don't say "soda".  For us, it's either "coke" (as a generic or specific term) or soft drink.


----------



## Etcetera

I chose "Cola", because it is the most popular shortened form for "Coca-Cola". But Pepsi is normally called Pepsi.


----------

